# Please Breed Responsibly!!!



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I have seen a bunch of threads recently about people wanting to breed their pet fish. Please do not take this personaly but... Your fish probaly isn't fit for breeding!
*Bad Reasons to Breed Betta Fish (or any living creature in some cases)*

1. _"I am bord" or "I want a hobby to take up my spare time"_ Please if your just "bord" or want a "hobby" take up knitting, do a puzzle, learn french I could go on for ever!
2._"my betta built a bubble nest "_ Congrats! That means you have a strong healthy betta on your hands! Thatt does not mean that he must be bread -_-
3. _"Pretty colors..."_ Thats great! But thats still not a good reason to breed him!\or her.
4. _"I want to breed petstore fish just for the 'experience'"_ ...It cost pretty much the same to breed pet store fish Vs. Quality fish. Unless you want to cull a bunch of fish you cant home you will end up waisting more money with petstore fish.
5._"Hey I have a male betta and a female betta i will throw them in a tank without reaserch or further consideration and hope for the best!"_ No, just No. These are living creatures again incase you missed it: THESE THINGS ARE ALIVE!!!!!! Please that thing between your ears is a brain use it! 

*Good Reasons to breed*
1. You love betta fish and want to work towards the bettering of the species!
2. You have lots of money, free time, and have spent hours reaserching my face off!
3. You want to breed good show quality bettas.

Important Things READ THIS!!!
1. _Handle constructive criticism._ People in the betta world are all, in my experiance , they all mean well. If they say "that fish has a long anal" they are not saying "That fish is ugly you are a failure! Give up!" They are trying to help 
2. _know your fins_ you need to eat breath and sleep finnage.
3. _ Find a group of breeders in your area _ Betta people are funny  plus they can help you with getting starter cultures and you can buy fish from them and get advise. 
4. _*** Join the IBC*** _ great organization you can get a lot of great info there plus withe pals program you may be able to get a free pair you just pay shipping! 
5. _ have all your suplies ready!_ food, tanks cups, the works.
Yes I am done! That was like an hour with tiny keys on my phone so if i misspelt something bite me! Rawr!


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

+1 good post.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree. Breeding a pet store pair that has bad form and bad quality equals just as much care and money investment as a quality pair would. I don't see the point of breeding a pair for Expereince when you have to rehome all of the fry. It will be hard to find a home for them unless you sell them for free.... I doubt someone would even pay shipping for a poorly bred VT hat could be bought at any pet store for 3 dollars


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sure some people will be offended but this needed to be said.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> I am sure some people will be offended but this needed to be said.


I know of a kid that breeds them and not saying there aren't smart kids out there that can't do it, but it is worrisome because it is a lot of work. Nothing against kids I was one myself but I just couldn't buy one from a child.... JMHO


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Mo is a kid he is like younger than me and I'd buy from him anyday. Mr. V is younger than me or my age (i think) and i am going to buy one of his white females. And heck i am 16! Mo makes some adults i know look like an irrisponsible two year old!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Having time is very important, too. I've heard people with spawns to take care of complain about how they can't take care of their fry because they work full time and go to college full time. Then they end up dumping a spawn because they have no time or energy ti take care of their fish. So if you're the kind of person who has a pretty busy life with work, school, after school activities etc then you might not want to breed until you have more time.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Mo is a kid he is like younger than me and I'd buy from him anyday. Mr. V is younger than me or my age (i think) and i am going to buy one of his white females. And heck i am 16! Mo makes some adults i know look like an irrisponsible two year old!


I never said all kids, I said I knew a kid.... I don't know the kids on here so I can't speak for how they are if they are responsible with breeding or not.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Having time is very important, too. I've heard people with spawns to take care of complain about how they can't take care of their fry because they work full time and go to college full time. Then they end up dumping a spawn because they have no time or energy ti take care of their fish. So if you're the kind of person who has a pretty busy life with work, school, after school activities etc then you might not want to breed until you have more time.


Agreed...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. Mr. V is 15 and I'm 12


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Calypso77 said:


> I never said all kids, I said I knew a kid.... I don't know the kids on here so I can't speak for how they are if they are responsible with breeding or not.


I know  I didn't mean to sound mad or anything i was just saying there are some aawesome kid breeders out there.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> Yeah. Mr. V is 15 and I'm 12


:shock:

Well. Colour me gobsmacked.

I'd be proud to be your Mum, either of you.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I still don't believe you're 12 Mo. I think you're 21. Lol the opposite of 12. Lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow mr. V is 15? :O

I'm 15 too xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought you don't need "lot's of money" to breed fish. You make it sound like it's for rich people.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Initial start up costs are about $300. Some people have invested over $2000 into their first spawn alone.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, when buying the breeding supplies aka tanks, a ton of jars or the like, food, buying good quality stock, and much much more it really adds up quick.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

It does take money to breed these fish. I f you have most of the supplies laying around the house obviously it would be less expensive. But its important for people to know that this will cost money. You don't have to have billions but you never know when a illness will wipe through your tanks and you have to spend money for meds or like Mr.V for example redo your whole fish room.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

OFL always says it doesn't take nearly as much, and I trust her word.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I get lots of stuff that I use in breeding for free. Only spent about 150-200..


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm waiting until I get a nice pair of betta's


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

If you ask around chances are you can get some free stuff  knowing aawesome people helps alot i have a 55 gallon with everything but a filter (decorations fake plants the works) for free a canister filter and a heater. But i think its good for people to be aware of things before they jump into it. Like a "beware of sharks" sign at the beach you may not get bit but its still good to know.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, "free" Usually means paying shipping which I am too poor to since I don't have a paypal -.-


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I've spent a total of $35 for three fish cause i have cool freinds.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have friends. TT_TT


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I spent a total of 0 dollars for I believe 5 Thailand Imports because i have cool friends..


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am autistic and only friend I really had was my ex


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

On the topic of friends, I know I have some "friends" that want to breed just for the experience of raising the fry.

If someone ever wants to do that, I just tell them I can ship them a baby betta because our PETCO _sells_ them for like a dollar!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I inherited most of my equipment and bought a lot of tubs. However these barracks are running me a good $400. 

xShainax, if you had the cash to mail some people might donate a pair


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmm. I don't mean to be the bearer of bad news but if you have medical issues and they interfere with your life, I don't think its the best to try and start breeding fish. Deal with your medical issues first, then when they are under control, you should then start researching breeding fish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um...I have a high functioning form of ASD. I have it under control. It seems you don't know what autism is


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

With high functioning autism you can't tell anything is wrong. I know a ton of people who are high functioning autistic. Pretty normal people


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Autism- A spectrum disorder. It is where the person's brain operates differently than a non autistic person. They associate things differently, have a hard time being social and often obsess over one particular thing. 

My cousin has Aspergers, a high functioning form of Autism. I know. I also have Autistic like tendencies myself but have never been formerly diagnosed.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

My little bro has autisim perfectly fine he is just anti social and hate trying new things. Autisim iis diffrent for every one. My mom says they are like snow flakes.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

And yet, you say "I should get it under control" I have been living with it all my life and it doesn't interfear with a lot of things.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I know a girl who is autistic she got honors band in sax and clarinet...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I graduated HS at 15 and have a degree in cooking and horticulture


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, yea. I don't see why a person with high functioning autism would have trouble breeding betta. 
Everyone has their own challenges in life, and we must all learn to over come them.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Wow, yea. I don't see why a person with high functioning autism would have trouble breeding betta.
> Everyone has their own challenges in life, and we must all learn to over come them.


Exactly. My bookmark is full of breeding tips and websites


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have way too many print outs of stuff. Oh and five betta books....


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Understanding what you are doing is very important.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I inherited most of my equipment and bought a lot of tubs. However these barracks are running me a good $400.
> 
> xShainax, if you had the cash to mail some people might donate a pair


Little man u spent only $400 to build u a barrack
Hold many fish can it hold???
I doubt not that much
With the price of thing now
U can get much with 400 these days


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> I inherited most of my equipment and bought a lot of tubs. However these barracks are running me a good $400.
> 
> xShainax, if you had the cash to mail some people might donate a pair


Lol, I have cash cash, but a lot of people want Paypal


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Little man u spent only $400 to build u a barrack
> Hold many fish can it hold???
> I doubt not that much
> With the price of thing now
> U can get much with 400 these days


This one will hold 80. Just because of the design itself. Most expensive was the pump and plexi glass.




xShainax said:


> Lol, I have cash cash, but a lot of people want Paypal


I'd take it lol. You can also try a money order. Some do those.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's good for 400
Good pump will run u about 100 +
pixglass the last time I check $5 squre feet
Is your over flow on the side or bottom
How big is your holding tank for the fish


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Never tried a money order


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I've bought a lot of plants and stuff from fellow fish keepers with direct bank transfer. It's pretty secure, and not like these people (who are dedicated fish persons) are going to spend months hacking into my "millions". :-?

It's quick and easy, compared to PP.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was a little reluctant to try paypal but I had no problem with it. 
Dom, I have 4 books and a lot of printouts, mostly from bettatalk. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> That's good for 400
> Good pump will run u about 100 +
> pixglass the last time I check $5 squre feet
> Is your over flow on the side or bottom
> How big is your holding tank for the fish


Overflow is in the middle  Each tank has ten compartments on each side and an overflow out the back into a central channel. Each cell is going to roughly be 4 or 5 inches by 4 or 5 inches.




dramaqueen said:


> I was a little reluctant to try paypal but I had no problem with it.
> Dom, I have 4 books and a lot of printouts, mostly from bettatalk. lol


I still read her spawning and rearing guides a week before my spawns lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I check it out every once in awhile.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Dom, post pics of your barracks! Curly, you too if you have one! I'd love to see how you guys are doing these because someday I want to construct one of my own. 

Err, sorry, realize I just totally went off topic. >.<


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

So mr vamp
Your just sticking with the hmpk then
That's a bit to small for the hm
So u have a overflow in each compartment or just one main one in each tank
Or it's all one long tank like the old school betta display tank???
Personally I hate those
It keep the water clean(water come out one end n leave on the other end with a little gap on the bottom of each divider) but u have no way to keep them from seeing each other
Your going to over work your fish
Plus u can't put a fish on the first compartment
I like the beanie baby container 
Little more work(more like a lot of work) n a few extra dollar(each container is like $4 n a lot of white paper
U can control the fish
If your planning to do this long
Don't go cheap
I'm not telling u to build everything at once
Just have mind set on how much u want to hand for day to day n space limit
Then build it to the limit where u can handle n size limitation
Then slowly add the container 
In a few years u will have more then u can handle
I stop producing massive quantity
The work out weight the liking of the fish
The only way u can sell a lot of fish
Is do multiple breeding with quality fish
Only pick the best looking to sell(hold back one or two pair for future breeding)
Cull all the other it just taking up space,time n food


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Dom, post pics of your barracks! Curly, you too if you have one! I'd love to see how you guys are doing these because someday I want to construct one of my own.
> 
> Err, sorry, realize I just totally went off topic. >.<


I tear down everything a while back when I quit raising betta
Just start raising again last fall
I'm debating on if I want one or not
But it leaning more toward not
Cause if I do
I'll have a thousand plus betta within a year
Line of hm
Line of hmpk
Line of my cross fish
To maintain nice fish u need a extra line of fish to cross
Like heavy branching fish n dt
Now 
I'm more into dogs
So I just spit my 125 gallon tank
Just keeping 12 adult fish
Breed here n there n keeping one or two or maybe none
Limit the amount off spring from each spawn
20 tops cut off date is 4 week old


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, that IS a lot of work to have that many bettas. Can't say I blame you for leaning toward not having a barracks and breeding.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

With the barrack you want to put nice looking fish in to look at
Then u want a lot of colors so u won't be bored looking at them
What's good if u have a barrack that's hold 100 fish that all look the same
Cause By the 10th fish u will be bored cause it will seem like u look at the same fish
Then u want different fin type
With just one color U can have up to 10 plus fish for breeding
Male n female hm, hmpk hmdt and Hmpkdt
With a barrack 
Breeding get kind of addicting 
Slowly but surely u will end up with a lot of fish
If u build one


----------

